# Samsung Galaxy S10+ Emulator



## NemoKillzz (May 17, 2019)

Is There a S10 emulator I can use... If Not is there a way to edit the build.prop on Bluestacks or Nox and spoof a S10? I know the build.prop info was leaked... 

 as you can guess I want the Ikonik skin 

Any help is appreciated thanks  guys!


----------

